# New member



## NoParking (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all, new member, male(32), wife(28), married 6 years with a 3 year old son. Looking for marriage advice.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well park right here and we'll see what we can do !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There's a lot of wisdom, here. Please hook up for it.


----------

